# Numbness in my leg



## Lisajane345 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello. I'm a type 2,diabetic and have been experiencing a numb ish leg for the past few days. It not painful, just feels odd to the touch. I have been a bit so so with my diet control over the past few months and suspect this US related, though I've never had this before. I feel too scared to go to the docs and discuss it but wanted to know if anyone else has had this and does it get better again over time, with good control? Thank u x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Lisajane, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes? Have you been diagnosed long? Is it just one leg? I know you are reluctant, but I do think you should go to the doctor about this. It may not be related to your diabetes at all - it doesn't sound like the neuropathy symptoms that others have reported here (usually that manifests itself as pins and needles, sharp pains in the toes and/or feet, or numbness in the feet). Do you see a podiatrist for your diabetes foot check?

Sorry for all the questions! Please don't be afraid of seeing your GP - the sooner you know what it is, the sooner you can stop worrying and, if necessary, get some treatment. Hopefully it will be nothing to worry about  How about calling NHS 111 to see what they say?


----------



## Lisajane345 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank u so much for replying. I have been both tearful and fearful since I noticed it on Saturday. I've been diabetic a long time and on metformin for about 10 years or so. I've not been coping so well with weight/stress and diet and ive not gone for my long term blood check for a year. I know that's bad, but I am worried I'll be put on insulin. I was on insulin when I was pregnant 5 years ago and I can't face it. If sugar levels are not great, do I have to go straight on it? When you're on I guess I never come off it....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2015)

Lisajane345 said:


> Thank u so much for replying. I have been both tearful and fearful since I noticed it on Saturday. I've been diabetic a long time and on metformin for about 10 years or so. I've not been coping so well with weight/stress and diet and ive not gone for my long term blood check for a year. I know that's bad, but I am worried I'll be put on insulin. I was on insulin when I was pregnant 5 years ago and I can't face it. If sugar levels are not great, do I have to go straight on it? When you're on I guess I never come off it....


Hi Lisajane, sorry it has been upsetting you so much  Firstly, it's by no means certain that you will need insulin, there are many other medications that can be tried before that. What was it that you found difficult about using insulin before?

It sounds to me like you have made a decision that you have to start taking better care of yourself. That's a brave step, and there are lots of people here who understand how you are feeling and will support you as you begin to move forward, so don't feel you are alone in this. I think you need to bite the bullet and book an appointment with your nurse or GP. Explain to them how you have been feeling, and don't feel that they will tell you off or anything - it's perfectly normal to go through periods where you have trouble coping, especially after ten years. Take that first step and I guarantee it will be a big relief - you can then start looking to the future positively instead of worrying and imagining all sorts of things. Discuss your problems and your options - as I've said, there are all sorts of medications for Type 2 these days - have you only ever taken metformin? Put the past behind you and begin to put diabetes in its place!


----------



## Lisajane345 (Nov 30, 2015)

You are right of course, thank u for your warm reply, I have been a type 2 diabetic for 23 years, I have periods of very good control and now, so so control. I never discuss diabetes with anyone, I am just used to living with it but maybe I should be braver as u say. This last problem has freaked me, thank u again. X


----------



## pav (Nov 30, 2015)

As Alan says worth making an appointment with the doctor or nurse, when did you have your last foot check up if recent did they say anything like your sensation feeling was affected? You can also ask the podiatrist service to see if they can advise as they can test your sensations in your feet which will identify if there is any problems or not..

Your not alone in feeling like this and I have been around the mill several times on this feeling. Before they put you on insulin there are numerous different meds they can use to get yours levels down I have def got the T shirt on this point. To me insulin would be the start of a new way of dealing with diabetes as I think in my case it would make things a lot more manageable.

Do you know what your levels are like, in that do you test or are you like quite a few the GP's won't prescribe test strips for a meter.


----------



## Lisajane345 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hiya, I don't test myself, I only did that when I was pregnant, not since. I don't really understand those figures TBH , I'm on OLD money I think still, I ranged about 8ish. I am going to have to get to grips with it all. But could I ask, in your experience with good control do things get better long term? Can neuropathy (is that the correct term) improve . Thanks for replying x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Lisajane. You have joined a good site with lots of people with good advice. We are not Drs & if it were me I would get down & see one. Knowledge is king & it may be a type of cramp or whatever.  Good luck


----------



## pav (Nov 30, 2015)

Lisajane345 said:


> Hiya, I don't test myself, I only did that when I was pregnant, not since. I don't really understand those figures TBH , I'm on OLD money I think still, I ranged about 8ish. I am going to have to get to grips with it all. But could I ask, in your experience with good control do things get better long term? Can neuropathy (is that the correct term) improve . Thanks for replying x




It might be worth you asking your diabetic nurse if you can have test strips on prescription, as some GP's are type 2 friendly and will provide strips (some may say what meter they will support), getting a meter is no problem as most the big manufactures will give you a meter for free.

If you can't get the test strips on prescription and want to test one that gets recommended a lot because the strips are fairly cheap is the SD code free meter with strips I think are around £7 for a pot of 50.  If you go ahead with a meter record your readings before a meal and 2 hours after and you can always post the readings on here and ask for advice. The new and old readings can be confusing when it comes to the hba1c test results, but the finger prick meters in the UK are all in the same measuring method.

Regarding control, the better things can get or should say they don't deteriorate as if you have no control. If caught early the nerve damage can improve before its gone on too long, once its gone on for a while it can not be reversed. Other things like eye sight def improves when you get numbers under good control. When I let things slide as gave up when doctors could not be bothered I ended up with permanent nerve damage in my feet and the effects can be relieved by taking amiltrypaline, but I can tell when my levels go high as the pain increases.


----------



## Lisajane345 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Pav, and everyone that replied. You made me feel a lot better and not quite so alone. I will stop by the doctors this morning and see if we still have a dsn or not, if not, I'll try and see the gp. Ps my leg feels to be improving after much more careful control and excerise. I dont want it to go backwards x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Lisajane345 said:


> Thanks Pav, and everyone that replied. You made me feel a lot better and not quite so alone. I will stop by the doctors this morning and see if we still have a dsn or not, if not, I'll try and see the gp. Ps my leg feels to be improving after much more careful control and excerise. I dont want it to go backwards x


Good luck Lisajane


----------



## Lisajane345 (Dec 21, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lisajane, welcome to the forum  Are you on any medication for your diabetes? Have you been diagnosed long? Is it just one leg? I know you are reluctant, but I do think you should go to the doctor about this. It may not be related to your diabetes at all - it doesn't sound like the neuropathy symptoms that others have reported here (usually that manifests itself as pins and needles, sharp pains in the toes and/or feet, or numbness in the feet). Do you see a podiatrist for your diabetes foot check?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! Please don't be afraid of seeing your GP - the sooner you know what it is, the sooner you can stop worrying and, if necessary, get some treatment. Hopefully it will be nothing to worry about  How about calling NHS 111 to see what they say?


----------



## Lisajane345 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi there. Seen our DSN and it was much easier to talk to her than expected. My control isn't good enough at the moment on metformin alone so I have agreed to trial sitagliptin for 3months and see the results. I am glad I went cos right now it's fixable, and I was scared it wasn't. Diabetes is tough because so much feels within your control, and I dont always like to control everything....! Still, I will try my best to stay on track now and look after myself. Happy Christmas and a healthy New year to us all! X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2015)

Lisajane345 said:


> Hi there. Seen our DSN and it was much easier to talk to her than expected. My control isn't good enough at the moment on metformin alone so I have agreed to trial sitagliptin for 3months and see the results. I am glad I went cos right now it's fixable, and I was scared it wasn't. Diabetes is tough because so much feels within your control, and I dont always like to control everything....! Still, I will try my best to stay on track now and look after myself. Happy Christmas and a healthy New year to us all! X


Ah, I'm pleased to hear it went well Lisajane, and wasn't as scary as you were fearing!  I hope that the new medication helps, and that things improve for you - have a wonderful Christmas and a happy and healthy new year


----------

